# Does HiMelt(temp) cheese go bad if refridgerated?



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought HiMelt-or high temp cheese from a butcher last year at the end of November to add to hunters sticks. Unfortunately I bought way too much and have had it sitting in the back of my fridge since last fall/winter. There is no mold on it and it looks fine. Does anyone know if this goes bad it its been in fridge for quite awhile?


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have stored Hi Temp cheese for over a year and it was still good,


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

I just picked up a couple of pounds yesterday from Butcher Packer and was told it should be kept in the fridge. He said if you plan to keep it more than 6 months, then you can/should freeze it...


----------

